# Black Mouth Cur mix?



## kundian

This is my friend's dog, she just got him a few days ago and we're not quite sure what breed he is. 
Any ideas? He's about 6 months old, very friendly, great with kids.


----------



## Stosh

He looks quite a bit like a cur, but the shape of his head is kind of like a boxer. Curs are notorious for killing all kinds of animals except other dogs so she should keep an eye on any cats or other pets.


----------



## krystyne73

Looks like lab and boxer or Bull mastiff maybe ?


----------



## Gilly1331

He looks like an exact match to my female. My female is German Shepherd/Bull Mastiff. So my guess would be same as mine German Shepherd/Bull Mastiff..but possibly some boxer in there as well? Beautiful dog in any case!


----------



## Ponypip123

Looks like lab and boxer to me...cute!


----------



## GSD_Xander

I think part boxer but I don't know about the rest. Possibly lab...

I just looked up black mouth cur and he does look a lot like that. So maybe boxerXblack mouth cur.


----------



## Holmeshx2

definitely see boxer however the second picture with the side profile the head/muzzle look very rotty like to me.. anyone else see it or am I just losing my mind? Only the side profile in the second pic none of the others do I see it.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

He is certainly handsome, whatever he is!


----------



## Toffifay

Holmeshx2 said:


> definitely see boxer however the second picture with the side profile the head/muzzle look very rotty like to me.. anyone else see it or am I just losing my mind? Only the side profile in the second pic none of the others do I see it.


I instantly thought boxer from the front view and rottweiler from the profile!


----------



## RazinKain

Stosh said:


> He looks quite a bit like a cur, but the shape of his head is kind of like a boxer. Curs are notorious for killing all kinds of animals except other dogs so she should keep an eye on any cats or other pets.


Agreed on both counts. Keep a close eye on him around other animals. Curs have a very high prey drive and are used for hog hunting here.


----------



## lisgje

Stupid question on my part, but what exactly is a Cur? Have not heard that term in years and always thought it referred to a mutt. Please forgive my ignorance on this. LOL


----------



## edward.kowalczyk73

kundian said:


> This is my friend's dog, she just got him a few days ago and we're not quite sure what breed he is.
> Any ideas? He's about 6 months old, very friendly, great with kids.


IMH&HuO there is definitely some German Shepherd in there. Boxer as well I would say....


----------

